# Choosing an overdrive...



## Jonny (Jun 14, 2012)

I need help on choosing which to get:

CMATmods Signa Drive
Fulltone Fulldrive 2 Mosfet
Mad Professor Little Green Wonder (PCB)
Maxon OD808

or any other tubescreamer-esque overdrives that you guys might know of.


Appreciate any and all responses!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Those are all great pedals but I would get neither of them. 

The Fulltone OCD was a standout for me when I was looking for a new OD pedal.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

TWRC said:


> Those are all great pedals but I would get neither of them.
> 
> The Fulltone OCD was a standout for me when I was looking for a new OD pedal.


Ditto - OCD is my fav overdrive. 

However, within the limits of the poll, my favourite is the Fulldrive, though it's not really a true TS clone. I would actually prefer the Maxon OD-9 to the OD-808 when it comes to TS pedals.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Another vote for the OCD.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

With so many OCD fans here, I'm starting to think that Fulltone should pay the people of GC some royalties! :woot:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Gotta add myself to the OCD posse, V3 if you can find one.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

TWRC said:


> With so many OCD fans here, I'm starting to think that Fulltone should pay the people of GC some royalties! :woot:


Hey, that's a great suggestion. I have two OCDs - does that mean I'd get double the royalties?! 

From the pedals you listed I'd go with the Fulldrive if you can justify the space on your pedalboard for it. It's the most versatile of the bunch. I agree with Hollowbody about the Maxon, personally I'd go for the OD9. It's a lot smoother throughout its range to my ears. Never had a chance to try the Mad Professor but I did own a Signa Drive for a month. The demos for it sounded good, but the one I had was really bright - hurt your ears kind of bright.

There's definitely no shortage of choices for TS style pedals. The Sparkle Drive is a nice. Another one I really like is the Rockett Pedals Blue Note - great for that sound and a few more. 

If you want a good all around overdrive though, I'd have to agree with all the other suggestions for the OCD. I have one on my main board set to a medium gain, and I bought a second one for my practice/small gig board because it cover everything from a cleanish boost to a higher gain sound.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Gotta add myself to the OCD posse, V3 if you can find one.


Ditto. I have a v3 as well and think it's awesome!



georgemg said:


> Hey, that's a great suggestion. I have two OCDs - does that mean I'd get double the royalties?!
> 
> From the pedals you listed I'd go with the Fulldrive if you can justify the space on your pedalboard for it. It's the most versatile of the bunch. I agree with Hollowbody about the Maxon, personally I'd go for the OD9. It's a lot smoother throughout its range to my ears. Never had a chance to try the Mad Professor but I did own a Signa Drive for a month. The demos for it sounded good, but the one I had was really bright - hurt your ears kind of bright.
> 
> ...


Funny enough, I almost picked up a v4 OCD on trade and I was planning on running dual OCDs. They really are neat pedals.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 for the Sparkle Drive (the blendable clean boost is kinda neat)

Diamond J Drive is very cool (like 2 pedals in 1) & it's Canadian made.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm gonna have to throw another log on the OCD fire.  Best Od out there imo.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Might as well add myself... I love FD2s and have had probably half a dozen of them

But right now the only OD on my board is an OCD and I'm plenty happy with it


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

You can get both an OCD and Tube Screamer based pedal for less that $100 combined at the Guitars Canada Shop. 
Effects Units and Accessories : GuitarsCanShop, The GC Gear Depot


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

T-Rex Mudhoney is worth some consideration. It does the Tubescreamer thing but also has the switch that changes it into a little for breathing demon. Nice surprise for a kind of two in one!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I like my OCD more than my fulldrive which i no longer have

I havent tried any of the others on your list however.

I also enjoy my green rhino.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## switters (Dec 19, 2011)

If you're looking for something like a tubescreamer, the best I've used is the Retrosonic 808 with the 3 way clipping switch.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Everybody here seems to like the OCD's, but I haven't tried one. Has anybody A/B'd the OCD with the Wampler Sovereign? I know it might be too new for a comparison, but from the demo vids, it sounds like a great O/D too.
-Mikey


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I picked up the MXR Custom Badass Modified OD yesterday and it bumped the Joyo TS clone (Vintage Overdrive) off of my board. I liked the Joyo but the MXR covered the same ground plus more with the extra controls. Still have an OCD on the board though...


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

BBE Green Screamer


----------



## Jonny (Jun 14, 2012)

I got both the CMTAmods Signa Drive and the Fulltone OCD. I am loving the overtones of the OCD. It is such a musical pedal. Maybe not as versatile as the Signa Drive, but the OCD has so much more tone in it. I am considering running dual OCDs (that sounds really cool). We'll see...


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I too have owned a few OCD and it is a good pedal. Just sold a Full-drive and while some good tones, doesn't seem as musical as the OCD. For now, my Kingsley Minstrel does all the OD that I need.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

If I had to choose one from the list, I'd go with the Fulldrive 2. If I could branch out, I'd suggest you check out the Maxon OD-820. It's a great tubescreamer-type pedal that I think sounds much better than the OD-808. I've also used some the Xotic effects boost pedals (i.e., RC, AC, BB booster) to push a tube amp into overdrive and I think they sound great and are very reasonably priced.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I have experiece with three of the ones on your list - of those three, I preferred Mad Prof.

Like the crowd, I would also go with a V3 or V4 OCD over either of the ones you've listed. This has alerady been mentioned, but the Rockett Blue Note is a sweet TS-style box with loads of versatility, and a beautifully smoothe, warm timbre. Another TS-based box that gives you lots of range to play with is the Wampler Paisley - both cost about the same. If $ are tight, there's nothing at all wrong with a good ole Sparkle Drive.


----------

